# Time to Vote, August Pic of the Month



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

some great entries again for this months comp, so it's now voting time, as usual only 1 vote per member and no voting for your own pic ;D, good luck everyone. Will add poll shortly, I need to make thread "live" to add poll.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,9605.0.html


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

bump....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I voted but it was tough choosing this month.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Forget this one

lights out Helen the great and Doves 

don't care looking at chairs carpets and more bore me fun

These are Reds Pure Hunting Mates

Helen and the dove busters

rated a 500

real life fun"


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

24 hours left to vote  without giving too much away but it's close this month


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

due to forum downtime, I've extended polling by a day


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hmm, would like to vote for at least two I guess have to flip a coin 
Heads fist won, congrats *****


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, what can I say!, that was the closest Comp yet!, a late flurry of votes altered the positions.
many congratulations to the winner, Suliko" and many thanks to all that entered. ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Well done Suliko in winning picture of the month. Darcy sends her best wishes. ;D


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Nice work! Congrats.

Even though my photo didn't get that many votes......I still love it and decided to get it printed on a stretched canvas for my wall ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm wanting to do something similar with a couple of Ruby's pics,,,,not sure if Mrs Doug will let me take down pics of the kids though lol!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Harrigab...get yourself down to Boots photo counter, they do them for about 20 quid......then suffer the wrath of Mrs H later...  I have more photos of Darcy than I have of my family 100 times more..


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! Thank you everyone for all the votes! I have never won anything in my life! ;D I'll let Pacsirta know she's won the hearts of the Vizslaforum members for the month of August! 

*Darcy1311*, thank you! :-*


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats Suliko and beautiful Pacsirta!


----------

